# die Regeln, die du mir erklärt hast (pronombre relativo)



## CatBelle

Tengo una duda de relativos, resulta que estoy con las frases de relativos: _der, das y die_. Tambien he dado los de:_ wer _(en todos sus casos) y _was._

Yo pensaba que _wer_ y _der-das-die_ eran intercambiables. Es decir: _Ich verstehe jetz die Regeln was du mir Erklärt hast.

_Esta pensaba yo que está bien, pero resulta que la correcta es esta: _Jetzt verstehe ich die Regeln, die du mir erklärt hast.

_La razón que me han dado es que Regeln es femenino entonces va con _die,_ ahora mi duda es: ¿cuando se usa _was_? ¿sólo con masculino? ¿o en que casos? vaya lío que tengo, necesito ayuda. __


----------



## Captain Lars

_Das_ (y de la misma manera _der_, _die_) es un pronombre relativo que tiene un antecedente y denomina un sustantivo.


_*Der* Mann, *der* zum Fenster geht, ist groß. _-> _der_ (también es posible _welcher_) establece el nexo con _der Mann_.

_Ich werde dir *die* Frau zeigen, *die* ich meinte._ -> _die_ (o _welche_) vincula la frase subordinada con _die Frau_ (igual que arriba).

_Er erinnert sich an *den* Hund, *den* / welchen er als Kind besaß._ -> fíjate en la concordancia no solamente de género, sino también de caso y número

etc.


Ahora _was_ y _wer_.


_(*Das*,) *was* du mir sagtest, ist wahr._ -> _Was_ retoma _das_, un sujeto abstracto / complicado / expletivo (y no un simple sustantivo).

_*Es* stimmt, *was* du mir sagtest _(sujeto expletivo), pero _*Ein* Kind, *das* spielt _(sujeto sustantivo).



_Der Zeuge hat gesehen, wer es war._ -> _Wer_ para alguien que hasta ahora ya no se ha introducido en el discurso.

_Ich musste mit ansehen, was geschah._ -> igual que arriba, esta vez no con una persona, pues entonces ponemos _was_.



_Wer auch immer es getan hat, muss bestraft werden._ -> ignoramos la identidad (quienquiera...)

_Was auch immer geschieht, ich halte zu dir._ -> igual que arriba, pero no con una persona (pase lo que pase...)


Espero haber ayudado un poco.


----------



## Dornröschen

CatBelle said:


> _Jetzt verstehe ich die Regeln, die du mir erklärt hast.
> 
> _La razón que me han dado es que Regeln es femenino entonces va con _die,_



Una pequeña añadidura: En este caso, la razón para usar "die" no es que Regel es feminino, sino que Regel*n* es plural.
Si dices "Jetzt verstehe ich die Briefe, die du mir geschrieben hast", todavía usas "die", aunque "Brief" es masculino - porque Briefe es plural, y plural siempre va con "die".


----------



## xer:tierra::stef

por lo todo que me ocurre ahora, *solo* puedes utilizar "was" cuando dirías en espanol "lo que" o "¿que?" (p.ej.: lo que dices, das was du sagst; que has dicho? was hast du gesagt?)


----------



## CatBelle

Gracias por las respuestas, en realidad mi tema era sobre las preoposiciones en general y puse esa frase de ejemplo (que veo el título del hilo cambiado)


----------



## xer:tierra::stef

te queda alguna duda?


----------

